# G-Sync vs. 144 hz



## zerbich (9. Oktober 2014)

Servus, 
seitdem ich diesen Testzum ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q gelesen habe bin ich etwas durcheinander. Dort steht: "Bei 144 Hz kommen wir G-Sync recht nahe, auch wenn bei größeren Frameeinbrüchen G-Sync noch immer die Nase weit vorne hat. Der ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q bietet beide Möglichkeiten, wobei der Besitzer einer GeForce-Grafikkarten G-Sync verwenden sollte. Wer eine AMD-Grafikkarte verwendet, kann aber getrost die 144 Hz verwenden." Wie jetzt? Man benutzt entweder 120 bzw. 144 hz ODER G-Sync? Nicht beides gleichzeitig? Wenn es kaum einen Unterschied zu 144 hz macht lohnt sich der Aufpreis doch gar nicht? Allerdings steht in dem Test auch, dass Spiele mit 30 FPS + G-Sync flüssiger laufen können als 50 FPS'ler ohne G-Sync. Und das wäre natürlich ein gutes Kaufargument. Ich bin ein Mensch, der immer seine ca. 120 FPS braucht, weil mir 60-80 FPS in BF4 und co. definitiv zu langsam sind... Heißt mit G-Sync fühlen sich 80 FPS wie 100 an oder wie? Hat da evtl. schon Jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Den *AOC g2460Pg mit G-Sync hatte ich heute kurz hier. Allerdings fiel er sofort weg, da die Farben richtig mies waren. Habe schon mehrere Farbmuster aus Google und Foren getestet. Kann trotzdem nicht beim benQ mithalten.

*24 Zoll und kein G-Sync: 
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00HZF2MPE/r...SIN=B00HZF2MPE

Oder 27 Zoll mit G-Sync:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00L...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Hab bischen Respekt vor 27 Zoll, dass ich vom Bild "erschlagen" werde.
Mein Schreibtisch geht 80 cm bis zur Wand. Mit der kleinen Spalte für die Kabel 85 cm.

PC: 
4790k
GTX 970
8 GB 2400
SSD


----------



## Chemenu (9. Oktober 2014)

zerbich schrieb:


> Hab bischen Respekt vor 27 Zoll, dass ich vom Bild "erschlagen" werde.
> Mein Schreibtisch geht 80 cm bis zur Wand. Mit der kleinen Spalte für die Kabel 85 cm.


Ich sitze 60-70 cm vor meinem 27" Monitor, das ist überhaupt kein Problem. Sonst gäbe es ja keinen Markt für >30" Geräte. 
Man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell dran und will dann im Normalfall nix kleineres mehr.


----------



## Spassbremse (9. Oktober 2014)

So riesig, wie Du Dir das jetzt vielleicht vorstellst, ist ein 27" Monitor nun auch wieder nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie Chemenu oben meinte, außer, dass ich jetzt alle kleineren Geräte als viel zu klein empfinde, hat sich subjektiv wenig verändert.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2014)

Also, meiner Meinung nach "behebt" GSync eine Sache, die ohnehin in den meisten Fällen überhaupt kaum sichtbar ist. ^^  Vor allem bei DEM horrenden Aufpreis im Vergleich zu einem normalen 144Hz-Monitor - das finde ich echt irrsinnig, da ist es ja billiger, sich einfach eine stärkere Grafikkarte einzubauen  - vor allem kommt grad bei dem Asus-Modell noch was dazu: der hat 2460x1440 als Auflösung, also fast 80% mehr Pixel zu berechnen als bei FullHD - da wirst Du also viel weniger FPS haben als mit einem FullHD-Monitor. Es kann gut sein, dass Du mit dem Asus-Monitor dann zwar wegen GSync ein "stabileres" Bild hast, aber dafür nur noch zB 60 FPS statt 100 FPS, weil der PC ja mehr rechnen muss.


Aber was ist denn mit dem GSync-Monitor von AOC? Hier ein Test Schluss mit Tearing dank G-Sync: AOC G2460PG im Test [Test der Woche]   den bekommst Du für 450€ als Alternative zu dem Benq, falls denn Gsync Dir so wichtig ist,


----------



## zerbich (9. Oktober 2014)

hab doch oben geschrieben, dass das  Bild beim AOC sehr schlecht war. Die Farben waren wirklich nicht gut. Selbst nach optimierung... :-/

Beim Asus würde ich Desktop und co. auf UHD stellen und Games 1920x1080.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2014)

zerbich schrieb:


> hab doch oben geschrieben, dass das  Bild beim AOC sehr schlecht war. Die Farben waren wirklich nicht gut. Selbst nach optimierung... :-/
> 
> Beim Asus würde ich Desktop und co. auf UHD stellen und Games 1920x1080.


Ach so, sorry - hab das überlesen. Und das mit dem Umstellen könntest Du natürlich machen - aber 800 Tacken für nen Monitor zum Spielen, meine Fresse - da musst Du schon arg Hardwareverrückt sein ^^   Und bist du sicher, dass die Farben bei Asus dann gut sein werden? Der hat auch ein TN-Panel, die sind günstig und schnell, aber eben bei den Farben - wenn man "Bildbearbeiter-Niveau" ansetzt - nicht so gut. Ohne direkten Vergleich merkt das zwar kaum einer, aber ich weiß ja nicht, wie du das beim AOC festgestellt hast, also womit Du verglichen hast - oder war ein normales zB Rot eher braun, ein Blau eher grau usw. ? Das wäre an sich selbst bei einem billigen Monitor nicht normal.


----------



## zerbich (9. Oktober 2014)

ja, 800€ is nicht gerade wenig. Aber ich verbringe meine Freizeit unter der Woche hauptsächlich am PC.
Problem ist, dass es keine G-Sync alternative gibt...  Darum eben der BenQ ohne G-Sync... :-/ soll ja im vergleich zu meinem ein ganz kleines Stück besser sein. kostet aber das gleiche.
Nur is es bischen schade, wenn ich weder G-Sync noch FreeSync nutzen kann. Hatte eig. vor den Monitor zu behalten :p
Wobei ja IPS 120 HZ Monitore im kommen sind... evtl. jetzt zum günstigen BenQ greifen und dann in 1 Jahr zum teuren schnellen IPS o.O

ich habe ihn neben meinen 2 jahre alten benq gestellt und verglichen 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005XZBMTU/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

da der Einschaltknopf nun nur noch mit viel Kraftaufwand funktioniert, bekomme ich meine 350€ zurück.
Er muss spätestens am 24.10 bei der Post abgegeben werden, da dort die 2 Jahre auslaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2014)

Du könntest natürlich auch einen günstigeren Monitor kaufen und dann in nem Jahr verkaufen und erst dann einen "teuren" nehmen, wenn GSync dann auch weiter verbreitet ist UND sich als sinnvoll rausstellt.


----------



## zerbich (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte ganz gerne diesen Monitor... :-/
XL2420G LED Gaming Monitor | BenQ 16:9 LED Gaming monitors

Allerdings weiß man nicht, wann dieser kommt.

Bin am überlegen, diesen noch bis zum 24.10 zu behalten und danach meinen TV zur Überbrückung bis release zu nutzen :-/


----------

